
Show HN: Abandon (text based accounting tool) v0.3.0 - hrjet
https://github.com/hrj/abandon/releases/tag/v0.3
======
kaushalmodi
How does this compare to ledger?

~~~
kaushalmodi
Sorry, just read the README.

~~~
hrjet
Yup, its inspired by `ledger` and the syntax is similar to a large extent. The
focus is on cross-platform support, and a more declarative style (order of
specifying transactions shouldn't matter).

A detailed comparison is missing, however.

